# Meca Mufreesboro TN. 11-20-11



## boogeyman (Jul 1, 2008)

Just wanting to know if anybody plans to attend (compete or spectate) This event?


----------



## bmiller1 (Mar 7, 2010)

I'm interested. Anybody else going to this?


----------



## pionkej (Feb 29, 2008)

I will probably be there. I'm trying my hardest to get SOMETHING together in my build to just get an event under my belt. If I can't, I'll probably still swing by for a bit if anybody else here plans to show up.

If I'm competing, I'll be in a Nissan Murano (silver) and in a Nissan Maxima (black) if I'm just visiting.


----------



## bmiller1 (Mar 7, 2010)

Cool, man. Hope to see you there. I will be driving a black 2004 Impala SS, absolutely not competing.


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

Cook said he was going.


----------



## dietDrThunder (Nov 4, 2010)

Hey guys...I'm in La Vergne, and saw that I missed this. Is there a place to go on the web to keep track of various events going on in the area?


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

Well if you are looking for MECA events then check here, MECA Event Schedule . Looks like the next one is on 2/26/2012. Search diyma for freezefest.

If you want to meet some diyma people at specific event then start a thread to see who is going.


----------



## dietDrThunder (Nov 4, 2010)

schmiddr2 said:


> Well if you are looking for MECA events then check here, MECA Event Schedule . Looks like the next one is on 2/26/2012. Search diyma for freezefest.
> 
> If you want to meet some diyma people at specific event then start a thread to see who is going.


Good plan! Thanks for the other reply too...I appreciate it.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I'll be at freezefest in Lebanon on 2/26. Think a few others here will be too.


----------



## dietDrThunder (Nov 4, 2010)

Nice. I've never competed before, and my budget system is certain to be bringing up the rear in any competition, but it might be fun to participate anyway. I'm pretty sure I'll have it done by then. I admit I'm having a local shop build my box and racks because I'm pretty much the worst carpenter ever, and I want it to actually be nice, and not look like a mental patient got loose with power tools.

I will post up a sep thread to get a roll call going.


----------

